# Happy Birthday to Harvey (It's Not Too Late--Belated Wishes Welcome!!!!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, it's Harvey's birthday today! (Friday) Everyone sign this virtual birthday card for him--add your own Greetings and image, if ya have one!










HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HARVEY!!!!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

*Happy Birthday, Harvey!*


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

*Hope you have a great Birthday!!*​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

*Hi Ho, Harvey. . . . Have a great day!*


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Happy Birthday to you!
feliz cumpleaños
Herzlichen Glückwunsch
Maligayang Bati
Pen-blwydd hapus
Chúc mừng sinh nhật
מזל טוב צו דיין געבורסטאָג
பிறந்தநாள் வாழ்த்துக்கள்
生日快樂*​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is great!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Happy birthday!

And I don't have an image, but here's a song for you (all in good fun):


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!










And the last one on Geoffrey's list is read "Tanjobi Omedetto," if you want to be able to say it.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you.  Happy Birthday to you!  Happy Birthday, dear Harvey.  Happy Birthday to you.  And many more!!!

Now that my dog is howling from my singing, I'll just say thanks for starting KB and all you do for us.  Have a fantastic day.

Chris


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Happy birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Happy birthday to the bossman.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Happy wonderful birthday to our fearless leader.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This cake is just for you. Happy Birthday, Harvey.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday!










(A Kindle Party)


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HARVEY!!!!! *


----------



## ashel (May 29, 2011)

Yay! Have a great day!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Harvey!!!


----------



## MF Strnad (Jun 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

When anyone asks how old you are, the correct answer is 21, with experience. No one need know how much experience you have at being 21.


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the tip-off, Betsy!

Happy Birthday Harvey and thanks for everything you do for us!

Peter


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope you have a great birthday, Harvey! Thanks for all you do for indie writers.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> When anyone asks how old you are, the correct answer is 21, with experience. No one need know how much experience you have at being 21.


My 21 is too old to be 21.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey is 21 in base 24.  Just sayin'.  

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, Harvey.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

* * *             HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARVEY           * * *


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Many Happy Returns!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Harvey!! Have a great year!! - Fondest - S.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthdaaayyyyy dear Harvey, happy birthday 2 u !


With many more.....


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

May you have a happy birthday and many more, Harvey.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope you have a wonderful year, Harvey. Happy birthday!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Harvey.  Have a fabulous day!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! I am honored - thank you all! You make my day, as usual!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

Happy birthday, Harvey. KB has been a fantastic resource for information and community. Happy to be a part of it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry forgot to sing!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey is 21 in base 24. Just sayin'.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, good! So he can have a drink:


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!!










I hope you have a great day!

Vicki


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey! Thanks for letting us hang out at your place all the time. KB is a wonderful community.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Wishing you all the best, Harvey!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

*Happy Birthday, Harvey!!*


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Half-Orc said:


>


Ye gods! Dude, some of us visit the site while on our lunch breaks. My eyes are burning and my stomach churning.  

Oh well, at least it wasn't one of those pictures of you and Kermit...

Anyway,

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARVEY! *


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARVEY!!![/size] [/size][/size][/size]


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Happy birthday, Harvey! Make it a great one!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Harvey!

I managed to get Hugh to drop by and say Happy Birthday to you, along with me!

I hope you are having a great day...

Hugs,

Leslie


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday from NapCat and all the critters at the Lighthouse Ranch


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!!!

 Bella


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Harvey! 

Thank you for bringing all of us Kindle lovers together!!!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Have a great day and thanks for all you do for us!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope today (and always) is wonderful!


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you! You look like a monkey... and you smell like one too!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HARVEY!!!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Happy happy happy birthday, Harvey!!!!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♥¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪Happy Birthday to You ♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♥ ¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪ Happy Birthday to You♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♥ ¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪ Happy Birthday dear ♪ Harvey ♫•*¨*•.¸¸♥ ¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪Happy Birthday to You!! ♥ ♥ ♥♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸♥ ¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪...

Thanks for your dedication and hard work!!!


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!!!  Thanks for being awesome! Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey. When I was a kid, birthdays were never official until you heard Casey Jones' birthday song. So.....


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy cake day!

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I mean birthday

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy birthday, Harvey! Here's a Kiwi birthday cake (made with chocolate, not real Kiwis):


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Happy birthday to my favorite forum admin. 


_____________
Sent from my BlackBerry 9330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Harvey.  Hope it is wonderful


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't now how to do cool images but *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*

Hope it was a super duper day


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Happy birthday, Harvey!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you....
Happy Birthday to you....
Happy Birthday Dear Harvey.....
Happy Birthday to you!!

There was chocolate, but it all got eaten!


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Harvey!!  I don't know how to do all of the fancy stuff I've seen on the previous posts, but just picture fireworks, a huge, fluffy cake with lots of 'roses' and candles, party hats and champagne.  This is my wish to you, with many, many more happy and healthy years!!!


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

As Mary Poppins would say, Many Happy Returns!


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Harvey, your American friend down in earthquake central, Christchurch, New Zealand, says to have a SHAKIN' good time today.

Cheers,

Gordon


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Harvey!*


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

*Happy Birthday and many happy returns, Harvey!*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It has been a great day and this thread is a wonderful start to my 50th year. Thanks everybody!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Harvey.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey lives on the West coast of the US, so as of now, you have 2 hours and 15 minutes to NOT wish him a happy belated birthday!!!!


Betsy


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Ack! I'm late! 

Happy (belated) birthday!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy late birthday anyway.  Order yourself a new Kindle tablet to celebrate!


----------

